# vehicle permits online



## lablueeyes (Jun 3, 2014)

I would like to thank everyone beforehand for all the great info you take the time to share on this forum. It truly is a wealth of wonderful info.

I don't plan on living in Mexico now but I have lived there in the past. However, we have not been in almost 7 years due to finances and I was hoping someone could help me with a couple of questions since we are finally getting to go for a visit in about 2 weeks! I am a little anxious because of our time away and just need to hear from people that have been there recently.

We plan on going through Nuevo Laredo on the 15th. My husband and 2 children are Mexican citizens. My husband is a legal permanent resident of the US and my children have consular reports of birth through me being a US citizen. My questiones are as follows:
***If I want to get a vehicle permit online how do I submit my documents and is the only thing I have to do in Nuevo Laredo is get my tourist permit validated?
***Other than being alert and driving during daylight hours is there any other things I should be aware of on our route from Nuevo Laredo to Matehuala? (FYI as a plus size natural blond woman I tend to stand out in Mexico)

Sorry for the long post but I wanted to make sure to give you some details.


----------



## Chelloveck (Sep 21, 2013)

As I recall, I filled out an INM pre-authorization first, then used this pre-auth number when I applied for my vehicle permit online. Then I completed the application, made the credit card payment for the deposit and fee, and downloaded the receipt. Next, I scanned in my passport, vehicle registration, promise-to-return notice, and the receipt, put them into one PDF file, and emailed that to the Banjercito email address provided.

The online application process will also give you the option of purchasing Mexican car insurance, but you can get a much better rate if you do a little comparison shopping online and buy it on your own.

They tell you to allow 10 business days, I believe. In my case, however, they were very prompt. I applied online on a Monday, and received the permit via DHL that Wednesday morning.

Then, all I had to do at Laredo was get my tourist card.

As far as driving, if you drive during daylight hours, stay on the cuotas wherever possible, and keep an eye out for animals, the trip from Nuevo Laredo to Matehuala is pretty easy. Keep the permit accessible when driving, because if the federales pull you over, they'll want to make sure the windshield decal matches the actual permit.


----------



## lablueeyes (Jun 3, 2014)

Thank you chelloveck for your reply.


----------

